# what is the best ring-spun t shirt to dtg print?



## Blindkolor (Mar 29, 2007)

I want to know if anybody has any experience using ring-spun t's for dtg. I am looking to start my line w a ring spun shirt. I originally planned on going with the hanes beefy t, heavy and soft, but as I understand the 
print begins to look faded caused by the fibers twisting. I really like the feel of ring-spun shirts and i want to stick with them. so i guess my question is which is the best t, in regards to ink retention,price, and feel of the t itself.

thanks

bk


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

Some mills have machines that do a better job of making fabric than their competitors. Then it varies according to the quality of cotton fiber that the company you are looking at bought... this year....

Longer fibers are more expensive and have less fuzz ups caused when twisting the fibers.

That said.. I have found that a look through a 10X loupe will provide lots of info about how the shirt fabric will preform. Lots of short fibers and loose ends and that shirt will not look good after one washing.
Thightly woven cloth with fewer loose fibers will yield a print that washes well...

My experiences this year are that Champion shirts are superior to Guildans...


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Agreed. While most ringspun cotten I've tried haven't been good after a few washes (or even after one wash), I found that American Apparel's ringspun had some very good print and wash results.

I'm waiting to test out Alstyle and Gildan's new ringspun. Hopefully they are better then their normal t-shirts.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Another one I want to try is the anvil ringspun fitted, has anyone tried this one yet? I have been trying to order some from my local supplier but they always seem to be out of one certain size


----------

